# Is hoe consider the correct spelling for ho?



## nubly

I see a lot of people spelling ho as hoe these days. Has the spelling now become accepted or are the people that still spell it with an e doing it out of ignorance?


----------



## FrostSpike

It's three letters most of the time. I just know I got a warning for posting a gif that said You cant turn a *** into a house wife they just dont act right


----------



## Amphoteric

This is a hoe:









This is a ho:









This is a ho ho ho:









The differences are subtle, but still obvious.


----------



## nubly

Amphoteric said:


> This is a hoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a ho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a ho ho ho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The differences are subtle, but still obvious.


 You forgot Ho Ho (RIP)


----------



## Vuldoc

When it comes to slang there's never a correct _anything_ (i.e. spelling, definition, etc) to it.


----------



## purplefruit

Hoe = Garden thing
Ho = Abbreviation/Slang for Wh*re


----------



## Nekomata

I prefer the actual word and not the short term for it. Sounds more... sophisticated that way.


----------



## Cletis

Hoe = A garden tool

Ho = Slang term for a prostitute. [Derived from "wh*ore"]


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Amphoteric said:


> This is a hoe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a ho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a ho ho ho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The differences are subtle, but still obvious.


You have successfully won this thread! :clap


----------



## cloud90

Hoe is the correct way of spelling ho


----------



## laura024

Cletis said:


> Hoe = A garden tool
> 
> Ho = Slang term for a prostitute. [Derived from "wh*ore"]


This.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Amphoteric said:


> This is a ho:












I think even Nicki got the spelling wrong.


----------



## Skeithz

this is very hoerifying


----------

